# Insem didn't go according to plan!



## bearmaggie (Jan 15, 2009)

Has anyone else had the following problem when going in for the insem?

Went in last week for very first IUI and the nurse seemed to be taking ages inserting the catheter.  After a while she said she'd have to go and get another nurse to do it, as she was struggling.  Another nurse came in and had a go, but she couldn't get the catherter in the right place either.  They were both really nice and are both experienced.  They said that one of the parts they need to get the catheter past (sorry can't remember name) hadn't dilated (think that's what they said?), so they couldn't get catherter in.  They said it can happen with some women and the only way to fix it is to have a small operation (great another one!).  They're gonna speak to my consultant and see what he says, so not sure if IUI gonna continue for a while.

Does anyone know what i'm referring to, or had the same problem?

Any help/advice would be gratefully appreciated. 

Thanks girls 

bearmaggie x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry that you had problems with your insem 

I have a friend this happened to as her cervix is at a slight angle & the opening tight. She had a dilation of the neck of the womb which is the op they're talking of & it was fine afterwards. Sometimes it could just be that the neck of the cervix is closed because you haven't ovulated yet or that the opening is very small 

Hope that helps?


----------



## kirmut (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi there, I had the dilation op as my cervix was very wiggly and not easy to get in to. It's an easy and quite painless op, just took a day case but general aneasthetic. It did help somewhat but I still have problems now with transfers during IVF.


----------

